# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  DigitalWorkforce, marketplace for digital employees, IPsoft Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IPsoft Inc.

Home page - amelia.com/digitalworkforce

digitalworkforce.ai

Amelia, virtual service-desk employee

digitalemployee.ai

digitalcolleague.ai

----------


## Airicist

IPsoft Digital Workforce 2018: Christopher Manning and Chetan Dube

Mar 8, 2019




> IPsoft CEO Chetan Dube sat down with Stanford Professor Christopher Manning to talk about his ground-breaking research, how software can learn to replicate humans and what the world should expect to see from AI in the “exponential future.”

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first marketplace for digital employees

Feb 5, 2020




> Learn more about the World’s First Marketplace for Digital Employees. IPsoft’s CEO Chetan Dube and Vice President Ergun Ekici will show you how to lower costs, increase efficiency and drive revenue with cloud-based #DigitalEmployees that you can onboard yourself from Digital Workforce.

----------


## Airicist

"IPsoft Introduces the World’s First Marketplace for Digital Employees™"

February 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to DigitalWorkforce.ai, the world’s first marketplace for Digital Employees™

Feb 19, 2020




> Deploying AI for your business is easier than ever with DigitalWorkforce.ai from IPsoft. Through our marketplace, you can interview and onboard Digital Employees, powered by Amelia, for IT Service Desk and other tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Democratizing conversational AI - the Digital Employee Builder

Oct 20, 2020




> Amelia, our Conversational AI platform, already is an industry-leading solution. Now we're accelerating her deployment in businesses everywhere with the launch of a no-code Digital Employee Builder, guided and powered by Amelia.
> 
> Build Digital Employees for your company, no matter your vertical market, in just 30 minutes!


"Amelia launches Digital Employee Builder to democratize conversational AI"

October 21, 2020

----------

